# 942 L229 and caller ID status



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

The caller ID feature was either turned off or is brooken since the 229 downlaod. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm starting to really sound like a broken record here, I realize, but it's working fine for me. Have you checked to be sure that it's enabled?


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

Works fine for me


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I havent checked yet....cos it has been enabled and working but has since stopped working.

I am at work and when I called home my female said hey your number didnt come up on the TV like is usually does.

I was just checking before I get home to see if anyone else has seen this since the last download. I am assuiming it was disabled cos it has been working for the most part just fine.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

It had major problem with 942 caller ID, but none since the last update/download.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Has never worked for me (3-4 years?) ... both 508 or my 942.


----------



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

I know callerID information doesn't always arrive until after 1 or 2 rings. Try giving it a few seconds to show (assuming all other things are there like you're subscribed to callerID, the 942 callID option is enabled, 942 hooked up to the phone line, possibly with a DSL line filter if you have DSL).

You could also hook up a phone with callerID to the end of the phone line that you're plugging the 942 into.. to make sure it's coming through OK

j


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I got to the bottom of this...the phone jack that I paid to have installed on my media wall that has been working fine for the pat 18 months decided to stop working.

Go figure!


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Since L229, my caller id has not been functioning consistently. When I receive calls, the caller id pop up does not appear, even though called id is enabled. I have no idea why it doesn't work, because if I do a phone line test, it comes back as working and caller id comes through on my phones.


----------



## sdrider (Aug 8, 2005)

jal said:


> Since L229, my caller id has not been functioning consistently. When I receive calls, the caller id pop up does not appear, even though called id is enabled. I have no idea why it doesn't work, because if I do a phone line test, it comes back as working and caller id comes through on my phones.


Ditto here too. Except mine has never been consistent. Only 10% of the time does it come up.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

sdrider said:


> Ditto here too. Except mine has never been consistent. Only 10% of the time does it come up.


That's the problem I had with my 921. With the 942, there's never been a hitch!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

JM Anthony said:


> That's the problem I had with my 921. With the 942, there's never been a hitch!


Same here. 921, maybe not even 10% of the time. With my 5000, 501, 721, all worked great (with the exception of a couple software revs of some of the receivers). Also, the 942 has been rock solid.


----------

